# suspension upgrade



## Guest (Aug 24, 2002)

What is the best way to both lower my car and increase the handling w/o losing ride comfort? I am very impressed with the spec v's handling and really don't want to lose it. Any help would be great! thanks


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

Get an adjustable suspension, i.e. coilovers.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2002)

I have Ground Control Coil Overs for sale if you want to buy them... they are brand new from ground control and i desided i did not want to lower my car anymore..

I bought then for $450
So im going to take a lose on a new item and sell them for $400 shipped


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2002)

Hey my friend O'hane is from Bethlehem, PA. I always make fun of him since his first name is Abraham (Abraham from Bethlehem haha)

Anywho, email me about those coil overs


[email protected]


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Use the classifieds forum please.


----------

